# Hartland Power Packs



## 876 (Dec 27, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I've not seen one, but their locos have 12v motors so they may be anemic with other brands.
John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

What trains, engines, are you planning to run?

According to the a Hartland site the power supply has a 1 amp output. This is minimal. It is ideal for small engines and very short trains. Like you would run around a Christmas tree.

Many of us recommend a minimum of 5 amps, preferably, 10 Amps.

Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Originally USA trains was Charles Ro and the box cars were made in Malden, MA and this is imbedded in the plastic on the bottom of these cars.
And there is Delton old stock.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I can say that a basic 1 amp (LGB) powerpack can easily power up to a 5' x 20' indoor layout. That was brass track, single train operation, running HLW Macks', LGB Porters', Bachmann Big Haulers', and two motor block Aristo diesels, it even ran my 4 Aristo motor block monster AC Price logging locomotive no problem. Beyond that area size or if you are going to run bigger engines or multiple unit operations I would go 5 amp or larger, I would check the amp draw of what you are planning to run but it sounds like you're planning something close to what I have, and all I am running is a single 1 amp LGB pack. So the HLW if its also a 1 amp pack should also work.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Ferroequus said:


> I'm trying to stick to 'Made in the USA' with all my train stuff, do the Hartland power packs stack up well compared to the likes of MRC?



HLW rolling stock is all made in the USA, but not the power packs. I don't know of any that are.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought Bridgewerks power packs were made in the USA, or are they just assembled here??


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

This is from the Bridgewerks Homepage:

"All our products are proudly made in America and are backed by a no exceptions 100% satisfaction guarantee"

I have had to send one of mine back for repairs, a short that I caused. They fixed it with no questions ask and I offered to pay because it was my fault, but they wouldn't let me. It is an excellent company and I strongly recommend their products.

I guess that "Made in America" could mean assembled here with parts from other places. 

Chuck


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

That is correct, don't know how I forgot them. Made in USA and a 5 year warranty.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

wow, the op deleted his post, what do you make of that?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

We have been 876'd!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He deleted 5 of his 8 posts. 

Perhaps he did not like the answers he got.

Greg


----------

